# The book about Canada



## greeny (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi all,

please give me some good tips of beautiful books about Canada for my uncle from Europe.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

> *The Maple Leaf Forever: A Celebration of Canadian Symbols by Donna and Nigel Hutchins*, with photography by Matthew Beverly
> (The Boston Mills Press, 2006)
> Anyone with an interest in Canadiana will find hours of entertainment in this collection of national memorabilia. From maple leaves to beavers, from hockey to the RCMP, the significance of popular symbols of Canada throughout its history is explored alongside photos of various collectibles. The authors have assembled items as diverse as vintage toys, war medals, old bottles of Canada Dry ginger ale and kitschy souvenirs to create a book that is sure to amuse and entertain.





> *Canadian Art: From Its Beginnings to 2000* by Anne Newlands
> (Firefly Books, 2002)
> This essential reference guide to Canadian art contains information on 300 Canadian artists, from painters in oil and watercolour to sculptors and photographers. Newlands chose to arrange the artists alphabetically, each with more or less the same amount of space in the book, thereby giving no one artist, style or time period precedence over another. This dictionary-like structure makes the book difficult to sit and read, but ideal as a coffee table book -- consider leaving it open on a different page each day to offer a variety of artistic inspiration to your household and guests.





> *Old Ontario Houses: Traditions in Local Architecture* by Tom Cruickshank, with photographs by John de Visser
> (Firefly Books, 2000)
> Anyone who doubts that Ontario has its own unique architectural style will be persuaded otherwise after perusing this collection of photographs of more than 150 homes dating from the 18th, 19th and 20th centuries. Addresses are varied -- from downtown Toronto to the shores of Lake Erie -- but what they share is the connection they give us to Ontario's past. The author, the editor of Harrowsmith Country Life magazine, found many of the featured houses through his travels along the province's back roads, and a number of them have never before been seen in print -- a testament to his devotion to the subject.


These might be out of print. So a search is in order. This one is more current:


> *The Canadian Rockies: Banff, Jasper & Beyond*
> Written and Photographed by John E. Marriott
> Published by John E. Marriott, JEM Photography
> 
> ...


Good luck with your quest!


----------



## cosmica76 (Jan 31, 2011)

I would like to recommend a new book about Canada which includes many nice photos. She is called Spectacular Canada by Gerald Bryan Hall. You can see a review here: http://ellidavis.com/toronto-real-estate-news/2011/07/spectacular-canada-book-review 

I think it´s a really great gift for your uncle!


----------



## greeny (Jan 31, 2011)

I say only BIG THANKS for you. Your advices were great!


----------

